# Hair Styles for Women Over 50



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2019)

These cuts are supposed to be for older women, but I don't think you can put an age on them.  I got Shag cuts in my 20s and still get similar cuts now in my 60s.  These are some medium length styles...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2019)

Short hair styles...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2019)

Easy styles...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2019)

"Over 60"


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2019)

Styles for African American women...


----------



## Olivia (May 17, 2019)

The problem with all these hairstyles is that you've also got to deal with what you've got.


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2019)

Lovely hairstyles, but for myself, I prefer long hair, longer the better.


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2019)

Olivia said:


> The problem with all these hairstyles is that you've also got to deal with what you've got.




exactly...!!!

I've had pretty much all the styles at one time or another from the first video...but my hair isn't thick enough to make  any of the styles in the 3rd or 4th video, look good.... altho' Gawd only knows I've tried!!...so I keep it long !


----------



## chic (May 18, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Lovely hairstyles, but for myself, I prefer long hair, longer the better.



I agree and have kept long hair since my twenties since; it's so easier to care for and can be worn in so many styles. I guess one has to know oneself when it comes hair, the image you wish to project to others as well as what fits your lifestyle. :love_heart:


----------



## C'est Moi (May 18, 2019)

chic said:


> I agree and have kept long hair since my twenties since; it's so easier to care for and can be worn in so many styles. *I guess one has to know oneself when it comes hair, the image you wish to project to others as well as what fits your lifestyle.* :love_heart:



This is exactly right.   Plus I get a little annoyed at styles for "certain age," whether hair or clothing or whatever.   I know what suits me.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2019)

Olivia said:


> The problem with all these hairstyles is that you've also got to deal with what you've got.





Shalimar said:


> Lovely hairstyles, but for myself, I prefer long hair, longer the better.





hollydolly said:


> exactly...!!!
> 
> I've had pretty much all the styles at one time or another from the first video...but my hair isn't thick enough to make  any of the styles in the 3rd or 4th video, look good.... altho' Gawd only knows I've tried!!...so I keep it long !





chic said:


> I agree and have kept long hair since my twenties since; it's so easier to care for and can be worn in so many styles. I guess one has to know oneself when it comes hair, the image you wish to project to others as well as what fits your lifestyle. :love_heart:





C'est Moi said:


> This is exactly right.   Plus I get a little annoyed at styles for "certain age," whether hair or clothing or whatever.   I know what suits me.


Such smart ladies here. We don’t need certain styles for certain ages. Most of these so called ‘easy styles’ aren’t all that easy especially for older women. Also, all these pictures are of models and actresses, meaning they had their hair professional done for the photos. 

Fashion hairstyles, follow trends to influence society  to spend more money and having any of these distinct hairstyles is considered high maintenance and costly. Growing our tresses out and caring for our locks so we can learn to create a variety of  our own signature styles can’t be beat. 

Long hair offers much more versatility than any one of these hairstyles offer so I’ll keep growing mine. 
Its currently 2 inches from tailbone. How long is yours now Shalimar?


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2019)

Oh gosh Keesha, to be blessed with such hair. Mine is curly and just to the top of my shoulders. I'm sick of it. Several of these cuts look good to me... I'm thinking about a shorter cut.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 18, 2019)

*With my hair, it is very fine and thin, and breaks easily.  All started at a young age...I was born with very straight hair, in an era when my mom wanted a little "Shirley Temple"  So, she took it upon herself to start perming my hair from the time I was 5 or 6!!!  Really.  It eventually damaged my hair beyond repair, and finally in my 20s I said no more perms.  No color, no perms, no chemicals at all.  
So now it is very thin, and I have some patchy spots. I keep it very short (as you see in my profile picture).  It is to the point that I have been called "sir" by strangers.  But, it is what I need to do to at least have it look OK.  People have suggested getting extentions, or a wig.  I am not comfortable with either option

I would love the freedom to try different styles, but I will have to take what nature, and circumstances have given me.
*


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Oh gosh Keesha, to be blessed with such hair. Mine is curly and just to the top of my shoulders. I'm sick of it. Several of these cuts look good to me... I'm thinking about a shorter cut.


Oh right. That ‘other’ people thing. :shrug:
I suppose some of these would work for others 
Now did you ‘have’ to point out the obvious?nthego:


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *With my hair, it is very fine and thin, and breaks easily.  All started at a young age...I was born with very straight hair, in an era when my mom wanted a little "Shirley Temple"  So, she took it upon herself to start perming my hair from the time I was 5 or 6!!!  Really.  It eventually damaged my hair beyond repair, and finally in my 20s I said no more perms.  No color, no perms, no chemicals at all.
> So now it is very thin, and I have some patchy spots. I keep it very short (as you see in my profile picture).  It is to the point that I have been called "sir" by strangers.  But, it is what I need to do to at least have it look OK.  People have suggested getting extentions, or a wig.  I am not comfortable with either option
> 
> I would love the freedom to try different styles, but I will have to take what nature, and circumstances have given me.
> *


Well I happen to like your super short hair. It looks really cute and easy to care for.


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Such smart ladies here. We don’t need certain styles for certain ages. Most of these so called ‘easy styles’ aren’t all that easy especially for older women. Also, all these pictures are of models and actresses, meaning they had their hair professional done for the photos.
> 
> Fashion hairstyles, follow trends to influence society  to spend more money and having any of these distinct hairstyles is considered high maintenance and costly. Growing our tresses out and caring for our locks so we can learn to create a variety of  our own signature styles can’t be beat.
> 
> ...


Halfway down my derrière, and I just trimmed several inches.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Halfway down my derrière, and I just trimmed several inches.


I thought it was. 
We could be like book ends. :grin:


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I thought it was.
> We could be like book ends. :grin:


We could.layful:


----------



## StarSong (May 18, 2019)

Most of these styles are perfect... a little too perfect.  I don't have the time, skills, or type of hair that would work with many (any?) of these, nor do I have a hairdresser on call to do my hair every day.  

My hair curls where it wants and I've learned to go with it.  

My son got married a couple of weeks ago, I swore to myself that after their (amazing!) wedding I was going to start weaning myself from coloring my hair.  In a couple of weeks I'll see a stylist who's really good with color.  Hoping she can figure out some clever streaking to avoid the dreadful skunk look while it grows out.        

What the heck - if I hate it, I can always go back to coloring it.


----------



## Wren (May 18, 2019)

As with most things,  it’s a question of personal taste, in my view you need to take into account the shape of your face, size of your ears and the colour you prefer more than your age

I wore my hair  mid length but after losing it all during a course of chemotherapy found I prefer it short, a similar style to Chris Jenner, it ‘lifts’ my face, suits the shape and is easy to manage


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2019)

Wren said:


> As with most things,  it’s a question of personal taste, in my view you need to take into account the shape of your face, size of your ears and the colour you prefer more than your age
> 
> I wore my hair  mid length but after losing it all during a course of chemotherapy found I prefer it short, a similar style to Chris Jenner, it ‘lifts’ my face, suits the shape and is easy to manage



You're absolutely right Wren, it is all a matter of personal taste and what we think works best for us individually.  I think this is a cute hair style, but I never looked good in really short hair, although it's easy and there may be a day when my health declines and I need to have an easier cut to care for myself.  My older sister went through chemo/radiation before she died, and I know what you were going through with hair loss.  I hope you never need those treatments again....hugs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *With my hair, it is very fine and thin, and breaks easily.  All started at a young age...I was born with very straight hair, in an era when my mom wanted a little "Shirley Temple"  So, she took it upon herself to start perming my hair from the time I was 5 or 6!!!  Really.  It eventually damaged my hair beyond repair, and finally in my 20s I said no more perms.  No color, no perms, no chemicals at all.
> 
> So now it is very thin, and I have some patchy spots. I keep it very short (as you see in my profile picture).  It is to the point that I have been called "sir" by strangers.  But, it is what I need to do to at least have it look OK.  People have suggested getting extentions, or a wig.  I am not comfortable with either option
> 
> ...



Marie, you're lucky because short hair looks good on you.  There are a lot of reasons that people choose the length and style of hair that they do, as Wren said, it's a very personal decision.  I've seen many beautiful women over the years with super short or long hair, the length of hair isn't what makes them beautiful, it's the whole package including their hearts and personalities.

  My mother colored and had her hair done in the beauty parlor regularly but never had it long.  When she became older, her hair thinned and she started having a bald spot at the top.  That was the first time in her life that she grew her hair, just to pull it up in a braided bun to cover the spot, by this time she was completely gray.

When I was a kid, my mother gave me the simple Buster Brown haircut, short below the ear and bangs straight across.  She gave me those Tonette perms at home too, luckily my hair was thick enough not to be permanently damaged from them.  She also used thinning shears to thin my hair out.

 When I became a teenager, I had the freedom to grow my hair, the longest I wanted it was down to the bottom of the shoulder blades, longer than that it looked ratty on the ends and not healthy from root to end and it just didn't feel good for me.  I kept that length into my 20s and 30s.  I was never a 'girly girl', didn't fuss with it, put it up, braid it or anything like that....although I did get a couple of perms in my adult years.  I've always been a bit rugged, doing things outdoors, so I always let my hair dry naturally or sometimes blow dry it if needed, but with no particular styling.  Most I'd do it put it in a rubberband if I was working outdoors.

Now, I wear it in a medium to long shag-like style, sometimes with bangs, sometimes without.  My hair isn't curly or straight, there's a little natural wave to it, so I just let it do it's thing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2019)

Short Bobs...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2019)

Shaggy...


----------



## Olivia (May 19, 2019)

Thanks a lot. These "older woman" makes me want to kill myself. Can we have some real women as models next time----Please?

And can we be reminded that SF says accepts people 50+? Big difference between 50+ and up to 70+. You who are in your high 50ths and 60th, you, I have been there  and, guess what? It makes big difference. What until you get there to your seventies,  and then tell me about it.


----------



## Wren (May 20, 2019)

There are a few film stars in this one but most are just ladies over 70


----------



## Ronni (May 20, 2019)

My ex refused to let me cut my hair, so for 30+ years it was long, to my waist.  One of the first things I did was to cut it all off when I left him lol!!  Before we married I pretty much always kept it short, except for one brief stint in high school where I let it grow to my shoulder blades.  I had no idea that when he asked me if I'd grow it, that I'd then have to live with it forever!!!  One time I did cut it off, early in our marriage, before I fully realized who I was dealing with.  He got so angry I thought he was going to hit me!!!  And that's when I realized that my hair wasn't mine any more.  

I love keeping it short now.  Turning it different colors.  I just want a wash n wear style, I DON'T want to spend 20 minutes styling it!!  My hair gal has taught me all kinds of tricks to make styling it as simple as possible and I'm gonna tell you that using the right products have made ALL the difference.  I don't mean shampoo, I can wash my hair with anything and it doesn't make a difference.  I'm taking about mousse and hair spray and other products you put on AFTER you wash it.  

I can literally be out of the bathroom in a couple minutes with my hair styled just the way I want it thanks to what she's taught me!!  Though my hair is fairly thick, it's very fine with a slight wave and no body, so it just sits flat against my head if I don't do something with it.  You've seen enough pics of me that you can see I like it full, and that's what I mean, that's what takes all of two or three minutes to accomplish.  

Towel it damp dry, mousse it, hair dryer with a round brush to shape it against my face, finger rub it while using the hair dryer everywhere else.  Flexible hair spray/shaping spray and pull the hair strands into place the way I want them, another spray to keep what I did in place, and I'm done.  So fast and easy.  The mousse and the hair spray add texture and body to the strands so it doesn't lay flat any more.

Any of you who have fine or not a lot of hair and want it fuller so it doesn't lay flat,  the trick is to add texture to your hair strands.  You can do that by what I said above. You can also do that by spraying a dry shampoo through your hair even if it's not dirty.  That will add volume.  Or there are sprays called hair clay but they're more expensive, and the dry shampoo does a similar thing.  

Or use a shaping/flexible hair spray, not to keep your hair in place so that it's all stiff, but again just to add body and texture to each strand.  Spray it all over and then use your fingers to kinda scrub your scalp to work it through.  Use more and then work your hair into place the way you want it.  

Using this stuff has changed my life!!!


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2019)

Thanks for the advice Ronni. I'm going to get some mousse!


----------



## Ronni (May 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks for the advice Ronni. I'm going to get some mousse!



You're welcome.  There are many different brands, and many different kinds within brands.  Extra strong, for curly hair, to deal with frizziness etc.  Personally the only primary difference I've found between them all is that I don't like the way the extra strong ones, any brand, make my hair feel.  Not sticky exactly, but even when my hair is all brushed out and dry, it still felt kinda crunchy.  And I've paid a lot and a little for different ones, and the very expensive ones don't feel any different to me than the $3 kinds.  So I stick to the less expensive brands of both mousse and hairspray.  

My fave is Aussie Headstrong Volume.  It says maximum hold but it's still not the strongest.  


It may take some experimentation on your part to find what works best, but if you buy the less expensive stuff it's not going to break the bank to try different ones until you find what works for your hair.

The hairspray I use the most (though I have several I like) is this one.


----------



## RadishRose (May 20, 2019)

Thanks Ronni

I'll try the Aussie if I remember. I think I have a bottle of Tresamme' in the back of a cabinet.


----------



## jujube (May 20, 2019)

I used to wear my hair in a bob almost to my shoulders but about nine years ago, I felt that it was drawing my face down.  I got it cut short and several friends asked me if I had had a facelift...LOL.  

My hair has turned thin and fine, so a short hairstyle suits me. It's short at the neck and sides, with some frou-frou on top.  I'd look like a balding rat in long hair now.  I envy those of you with thick hair.

If I leave my hair to dry naturally, it curls up a bit.  If I dry it (and it takes about 30 seconds to dry) with a dryer and a round brush, it has a slight wave.


----------



## Wren (May 20, 2019)

jujube said:


> I used to wear my hair in a bob almost to my shoulders but about nine years ago, I felt that it was drawing my face down.  I got it cut short and several friends asked me if I had had a facelift...LOL.



My friend, in her seventies did the same, when she had her hair cut it took ten years off her !


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2019)

Thanks for the advice, Ronni.  What a wealth of good information!!!


----------

